# Xmas Thread



## Gracie (Nov 8, 2017)

So...all things Christmasy? Whether you are christian or not...if you celebrate this holiday for whatever reason, post pics of pretty decorations, homes, trees, etc!

I'll start:












I wanna be adopted by these people!!!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 8, 2017)

I just luuuuuuv Christmas.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh, boy. Look up Christmas cookies. Nyum nyum nyum.


----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Compost (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Compost (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Compost (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 8, 2017)

noolyta's world


----------



## Dalia (Nov 8, 2017)

How to Get into the Christmas Spirit | The Art of Manliness


----------



## Dalia (Nov 8, 2017)

belles images de noel


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 8, 2017)

Les 1819 meilleures images du tableau Vintage Victorian Christmas Graphics sur Pinterest | Noël, Cartes anciennes et Noël vintage


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 8, 2017)

Thank goodness for Amazon.com


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 8, 2017)

​

​


Uh oh!


​ 

​


Ahhhhhh!





Always impatient to see Norman Rockwell's Christmas covers


----------



## Compost (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 8, 2017)

I will be adding more to this thread later tonight..after Survivor. I am so getting in the mood for Christmas...and its been soooo long since I have felt that way I consider it a blessing.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## fncceo (Nov 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> So...all things Christmasy? Whether you are christian or not...if you celebrate this holiday for whatever reason, post pics of pretty decorations, homes, trees, etc!
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> ...



Too soon!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > So...all things Christmasy? Whether you are christian or not...if you celebrate this holiday for whatever reason, post pics of pretty decorations, homes, trees, etc!
> ...


Then leave and come back when yer ready.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Windparadox (Nov 9, 2017)

`
`


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)

I'm starting this a bit earlier because we could use some Christmas goodwill.






Rothenburg, Germany: Christmas Tree Traditions


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## strollingbones (Nov 9, 2017)

no thanksgiving good will?


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> no thanksgiving good will?


Liberals turned it into a protest of genocide.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 9, 2017)

o hush you know damn well no one has turned anything into anything but you


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> o hush you know damn well no one has turned anything into anything but you


If you say so. I know different.

Remember, Google is our friend.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)

Mudda said:


> If Jesus was born in a manger, was the first thing he smelled donkey shit? Or pig shit?


Neither. 
They put fresh straw in there, so it smelled like that.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 9, 2017)

Christmas 2015 Jesus Christ HD Wallpaper with Bible Verses Greetings Pictures Free


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 9, 2017)

_




_


----------



## Dalia (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)

Mudda said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


It will if you change the straw often enough.

I'm sure they just appreciated a roof over their heads anyway.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)

Mudda said:


> Another question, if Mary was a virgin, wouldn't it have been extra hard for a baby to push through an unbroken hymen? Have studies been done to see if it's even possible?


Never thought about it......but miracles do happen.


----------



## skye (Nov 9, 2017)

~~~~~


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 9, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> I'm starting this a bit earlier because we could use some Christmas goodwill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




BA HUMBUG!!!!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 9, 2017)

No Christmas Goose til you finish the turkey leftovers


----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)

Kat. Can my xmas pic thread be combined with Muddies? I think they both fit quite nicely together. 
Mine is located in The Lounge.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 9, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Kat. Can my xmas pic thread be combined with Muddies? I think they both fit quite nicely together.
> Mine is located in The Lounge.


*Merged*


----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)

Thank you.

mudwhistle I hope you don't mind?


----------



## Kat (Nov 9, 2017)

Thank you WillHaftawaite 


Sorry Gracie I was distracted on the phone.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)

I meant..merge MINE with HIS cuz his said 2017, lol. You put his with mine. 

Sorry Muddy.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 9, 2017)

Once upon a time, Gracie rode off into the sunset on her high horse, claiming never to return.

Don'tcha know it, she turned around and high-tailed it back before it even got dark.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 9, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> no thanksgiving good will?



Make one


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 9, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Once upon a time, Gracie rode off into the sunset on her high horse, claiming never to return.
> 
> Don'tcha know it, she turned around and high-tailed it back before it even got dark.



She has friends here and some didn't want to go off to other places so she came back for them.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 9, 2017)

drifter said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Once upon a time, Gracie rode off into the sunset on her high horse, claiming never to return.
> ...



Apparently so.

She lost one with me. Merry Christmas!

(It's not even Thanksgiving yet)

@MarionMorrison

*This is the Lounge, not the Flame Zone*


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 9, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Merry Christmas and Thanksgiving Marion. Take care.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 9, 2017)

Hopefully I'll be going to shoot guns n stuff, if not, it's next year.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## skye (Nov 9, 2017)

Christmas in Scandinavia


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 9, 2017)

I wonder what wild and crazy music themed light show on houses we will see this year on the news? Some of them are totally awesome!


----------



## skye (Nov 9, 2017)

Great pictures Mudwhistle!


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)

skye said:


> Great pictures Mudwhistle!


They have the lights up by now at the Opryland Hotel in Nashville.
We always try to go see it every year.


----------



## skye (Nov 9, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Great pictures Mudwhistle!
> ...




It looks beautiful!


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 10, 2017)

Will we have a white Christmas this year?


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 11, 2017)

Christmas Moose​


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 13, 2017)

Elvis Presley’s Graceland at Christmas | Official Graceland Blog


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 2, 2017)

*Shaka Santa and Tutu Mele*


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Compost (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Compost (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## tycho1572 (Dec 16, 2017)

These are red and green apples in a shallow pool of water at Longwood Gardens. It's when the GF realized she loved me.... 






longwood gardens christmas


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 16, 2017)

Where's OP?


----------



## tycho1572 (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 17, 2017)

Our Ugly Christmas Sweater competition earlier this week.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## The Irish Ram (Dec 17, 2017)

For unto us, a child..


----------



## The Irish Ram (Dec 17, 2017)

What a wonderful thing Christmas is.


----------



## Crixus (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## The Irish Ram (Dec 17, 2017)

King of Kings




Merry Merry Christmas Gracie.  I love you.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## MaryL (Dec 17, 2017)

Gracie said:


>


Cats do that, they know dogs will take the blame. Cause' they are totally cool either way.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## MaryL (Dec 17, 2017)

What is Xmas without a Christmas story? Nothing says  merry Christmas like Santa's boot in your face. Ho Ho Ho!


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## MaryL (Dec 17, 2017)

Well there is always the Christmas yak..


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## DOTR (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 23, 2017)

My tree this morning....Dec. 23, 2017


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 23, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> My tree this morning....Dec. 23, 2017



That looks SO pretty, but no topper!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Unkotare (Dec 23, 2017)

Already received a the greatest Christmas gift.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 23, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Already received a the greatest Christmas gift.



What is it?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 23, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > My tree this morning....Dec. 23, 2017
> ...


I usually put a black Santa on it but I can't find him.
I looked at the tree and figured it was so pretty it didn't need it.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 23, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Already received a the greatest Christmas gift.
> ...


A life supply of life-savers.


----------



## Windparadox (Dec 23, 2017)

`
`


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Unkotare (Dec 23, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Already received a the greatest Christmas gift.
> ...





Well, it's small and sometimes noisy, and very cute. We feel very blessed this Christmas.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## miketx (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Unkotare (Dec 24, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## skye (Dec 24, 2017)

(((((     Wishing everybody a Merry Christmas!!!!!!   )))))


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 24, 2017)

skye said:


> (((((     Wishing everybody a Merry Christmas!!!!!!   )))))


That cat looks like it needs coffee.


----------



## skye (Dec 24, 2017)

blackhawk said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > (((((     Wishing everybody a Merry Christmas!!!!!!   )))))
> ...




Silly LOL  

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Mortimer (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## Crixus (Dec 25, 2017)

Gracie said:


> So...all things Christmasy? Whether you are christian or not...if you celebrate this holiday for whatever reason, post pics of pretty decorations, homes, trees, etc!
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> ...







 


Tried to surprise the kiddo’s at the mall, but the damn cops had to jam me up. Dicks.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 25, 2017)

*Christmas In A German Bakery*


----------



## Borillar (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 25, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 26, 2017)

Hope everyone had a nice Christmas! Don't eat too many cookies!  Until next year!


----------

